# Special announcement



## markc (May 8, 2004)

On this special occasion of my 1000th post (and two-month anniversary on TPF), I would also like to make a special announcement.

Manda and I have eloped.

I know what you are thinking: we barely know each other. While it's true that it hasn't been long, we have chatted quite often and have done the naked-picture-trading thing. We've even talked on the phone! (Though I still haven't figured out why she needs a 1-900 number...)

Early this week we found a nice fellow named Reverend Ed who does on-line virtual weddings. I proposed, and after a short discussion and a quick credit check, she said "yes". Reverend Ed performed the ceremony in a private IRC chat room, and then we had our honeymoon browsing various Caribbean web sites while talking dirty in IM.

I'm sorry we didn't invite you all, but we wanted to keep it quiet, and quite frankly, we didn't think you would understand and would try to talk us out of it. Especially that MD rascal.

So we've picked out a nice kitchen bungalow in the German Alps which we will be both moving to as soon as they get enough investors to build the complex. I'm so looking forward to it.

Again, we're sorry for keeping you all in the dark, but I think you understand.

BTW, we are registered with B&amp;H if you want to buy us anything.

Thanks,
M&amp;M


----------



## vonnagy (May 8, 2004)

all i can say is that you are no longer safe, mr. mark. MD has your days  numbered for messing with his aussie girl


----------



## westman (May 8, 2004)

is it something called cyber love?
anyway congrat


----------



## photogoddess (May 8, 2004)

Bwahahahahahahahaha! 

Great 1000th post!!!

 :lmao:


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> all i can say is that you are no longer safe, mr. mark. MD has your days  numbered for messing with his aussie girl


Well, I've imported a couple of Komodo Dragons as guards, and they're really nast... OW! Down Boy! DOW.... [*carrier lost*]


----------



## mrsid99 (May 8, 2004)

Great stuff Mark!
 Really clever and well done, excellent humor!


----------



## drlynn (May 8, 2004)

Mork and Mindy, err, I mean, Mark and Manda,

Congrats! I'm sure we'll all be looking forward to the wedding photos.
(They're doing great things with Photoshop these days, I hear. can make it look like you're in the same room).

Well, at least most of us will be.  I'm not sure Trish's heart could stand the strain of seeing Manda's wedding pix.


----------



## Harpper (May 8, 2004)

Well, it's about bloody time!  I was wondering when you would make the official announcement.



			
				vonnagy said:
			
		

> all i can say is that you are no longer safe, mr. mark. MD has your days  numbered for messing with his aussie girl


Lol. I was think the same thing. No matter where you go, MD is going to eventually hunt you down.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

made man mark...made man.


   


congrats buddy!!!

md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> made man mark...made man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is the most shocking post in the history of TPF.


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Mark forgot to tell u all that Ive been absent the last few days because Im on the plane for Germany. I flirted with the captain and he let me borrow his laptop.
Mark darling, I have an announcement of my own...maybe I should tell u when i arrive in Germany.


----------



## Geronimo (May 8, 2004)

she is a man baby
/austin powers


----------



## westman (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah
really shocked me at that moment


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Mark darling, I have an announcement of my own...maybe I should tell u when i arrive in Germany.


Did the ring get lost in the mail _again_?
This is the forth one, baby. I had to hock my parents' car for the last one. I'll bring this one with me to make sure you get it, but I might have to sell my liver.

Regardless, I can't wait to actually meet you.

You folks weren't kidding when you said she looked like Drew Barrymore. In the pics she sent, she looked _exactly_ like her. Isn't that amazing?

You might want to check to see if you have a virus though, sweetiecakes. Or maybe someone is snooping your e-mail. The pics I sent you ended up all over the Internet. It's kind of embarrassing. 

Wait... Germany? But the bungalow isn't finished yet.


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Well someone labelled pics of barrymore exposing herself on letterman as our honeymoon shots which was stupid as we havent even had the honeymoon yet...

Oh and no the ring is where it should be, by my heart :heart:  

*searches for vomit smilie*


----------



## joseph (May 8, 2004)

What I want to know is how one manages to find time to post an average of 16 posts a day, carryon a cyber romance,  fall in love and elope.....


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

what i want to know is what the F*** this thread is about...
 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

we'll find out after these commericals...


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

:scratch: 




md


----------



## Not Neve (May 8, 2004)

Wow, Mark, that's quite the news!  And quite a creative story.  Congrats on 1000....I'm so impressed.

On a totally different note:
Manda, could we please have a different picture of Bono?  Ever since someone mentioned KD Lang, I can't stop seeing her in that picture.


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

:x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Wow, Mark, that's quite the news!  And quite a creative story.  Congrats on 1000....I'm so impressed.
> 
> On a totally different note:
> Manda, could we please have a different picture of Bono?  Ever since someone mentioned KD Lang, I can't stop seeing her in that picture.




      
md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

Not Neve said:
			
		

> Ever since someone mentioned KD Lang, I can't stop seeing her in that picture.


Not helping...


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

hes here!!! run!!!!! mark is coming!!


md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

Don't worry, I'm not jealous.
Just because she *smooch*ed you.
Not at all.
Not one bit.
Or tiddle.

What gun?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

mark, ive gotta admit in al seriousness


you are one of the funnest people on here!!


 :cheers:  :cheers: 



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

ok nooooooooooow you boys are starting to scare me...

nevey...come back.


----------



## Not Neve (May 8, 2004)

Thanks, Drew!  (for changing the picture........but that's still not Bono)  You're the best!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

ill take the little cowpoke manda over boner anyday!!



md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ill take the little cowpoke manda over boner anyday!!
> 
> 
> 
> md


That sounds soooooooooo bad.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed.  


md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

hahahaha

ok i hate that picture.

someone gimme a suggestion for a new avatar.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

keep it!!



md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mark, ive gotta admit in al seriousness
> 
> 
> you are one of the funnest people on here!!
> ...


Aw, thanks dude. Wouldn't be anywhere near as good without you fun people to play with.

Wait... Did you mean funny "ha-ha" or funny "eh...."?


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Wouldn't be anywhere near as good without you fun people to play with.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

You posted one of your PMs in the forum again, silly!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

funny HAHA



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

and that wasnt a suggestion btw


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Case in point.


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> and that wasnt a suggestion btw


I could start posting _your_ PMs in the thread. :twisted:


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

you do that and the marriage is off.

and i meant an avatar suggestion!

mabe i should have nothing there until we get the wedding pics.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

stoopid weddings....just elope




md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

I have one here. It was taking with a cheap digital, so it looks really crappy.







Don't look too close.
No really.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

horrible.


mandy you look a little pasty in that pic..



md


----------



## westman (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> horrible.
> 
> 
> mandy you look a little pasty in that pic..
> ...



 i think so


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!
Forget the face, what's happening with that bouquet?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Amanda's Announcement:

The marriage is being annulled. He cheated before I even got to Germany.
I am again sad and alone.


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Amanda's Announcement:
> 
> The marriage is being annulled. He cheated before I even got to Germany.
> I am again sad and alone.


Hey! I haven't cheated _yet_. I still have...
*looks at watch*
an hour and twenty minutes yet.

How about one last for old time's sake?


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

The hide of you to even ask!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> The hide of you to even ask!




can i ask?




md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> The hide of you to even ask!


Don't you like Guinness? Oh well. MD, want cold one?


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

Ok, can I just say what the hell?!  I'm offline for the day pursuing real life and apparently the forum all goes insane while I'm gone...


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

PS - Congrats on the 1K, Mark!!!! :mrgreen::bounce::mrgreen:


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

hehe it was a late night posting frenzy on my part.
don't know about the boys' excuses!


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> hehe it was a late night posting frenzy on my part.
> don't know about the boys' excuses!


Got caught up in the excitement.
You know how infectious manda is.


Er....
Scratch that.


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

At your next cyber wedding, I fully expect to be cyber bridesmaid, ya hear?!  I'll have no more of this eloping non-sense!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

g** d*****, why cant i get married!!!!! :angry1:   


anyone wanna marry little ole me since mark and amanda(traitor) are sexing it up in the back of his van somewhere down by the river?



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Didnt u read the announcement? He was swayed by the beauty of a model and dropped me like a hot potato.

Mindy, you shall be my maid of honour if I ever have another cyber wedding.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

oh yeah....those pics were quite nice...wish i could find me a model down here is South Kakalaki


md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Didnt u read the announcement? He was swayed by the beauty of a model and dropped me like a hot potato.




Did not.

I wanted you both.

Besides, she went home at 4.


----------



## oriecat (May 8, 2004)

Mark, you cheating bastard.  

But now that you're single again.... how ya doin'?


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Mark, you cheating bastard.
> 
> But now that you're single again.... how ya doin'?


How _you_ doin'?


----------



## manda (May 9, 2004)

:evil:


----------



## Luminosity (May 9, 2004)

Ok , can I just say ........
LMAO !

Chuckles off to bed and feels at peace with the world for she has found ppl weirder/crazier/whateverer then she is.....


----------



## Geronimo (May 9, 2004)

This is just the tip of the iceberg.  Only the tip.


----------



## Harpper (May 9, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> This is just the tip of the iceberg.  Only the tip.


Amen to that brother. Amen...

Stick around Luminosity and we'll teach you how to be crazier. You need to catch up with the rest of us.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

:shock: 

 

 

 

 :twisted: 

 :cheer: 

 :lmao: 

What would we do without emoticons??   Oh, this was beautiful!

And can I be a maid of honor, too, at the next cyber-wedding?   Wait.  I'll be the wedding planner, who flirts with the photographer all night.   Who's gonna be the photographer, I wonder...?


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

You can be whatever you want lassie!

Dont I get to choose my own photographer?
Line up kids, gimme one reason why we should choose you. And girls, along with the job comes flirting from terri, so its your call....


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> You can be whatever you want lassie!
> 
> Dont I get to choose my own photographer?
> Line up kids, gimme one reason why we should choose you. And girls, along with the job comes flirting from terri, so its your call....


Oh! Pick me!

ow!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

the photog would get to flirt with terri?

i would do _anything_ for the chance to flirt with terri...

where would i go to get flirt lessons?


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> where would i go to get flirt lessons?


Yo.


We'll start you off easy. Your first assignment is to hook up with MD.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

> where would i go to get flirt lessons?



Dude....youi're making me choke here.....I thought you _gave_ lessons, man!      

And ladies, fear not: I'm not *that way*, but I'm still a lot of fun!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

yo, MD, you ssssavage beasssst you.....


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

[gets the popcorn; this could take awhile]


 :twisted:


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> yo, MD, you ssssavage beasssst you.....


Oh yes. Very good. A strong opening. The eye-wiggle is a nice touch, as is the suggestive tone of voice. Now we must observe the recipient of these advances for a response and adjust tactics accordingly.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

ought i to have a strategic plan, as well?  bottle of rum?  horn of white rhino?  oh, wait a minute, those'r both more tactical than strategic...

(good thing i didn't misspell "tactical" in that sentence, eh?) :twisted:


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHERM!~!!!!!!!!
So first you marry me, then it gets called off, then in the event of me finding someone else to marry, you are going to be the photographer????

I think my new husband may object.


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> AHERM!~!!!!!!!!
> So first you marry me, then it gets called off, then in the event of me finding someone else to marry, you are going to be the photographer????
> 
> I think my new husband may object.


_I_ did not call it off. _You_ called it off. I'm just adjusting to circumstances.


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

_As The Photo Forum Turns_ will be right back after these massages.


Er... Messages. Messages.


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

mmmmm massages....

do i get one, if i let u be photographer?

and u called it off by cheating on me with the model with the fabulous hair and thighs.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

I think you kids should kiss and make up......    :twisted:


----------



## manda (May 10, 2004)

we're working on it in another thread   

goodnight all, its sleepymanda time.


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> mmmmm massages....
> 
> do i get one, if i let u be photographer?


Absolutely. Several. I'm _very_ good with my hands (and I love giving massages).



> and u called it off by cheating on me with the model with the fabulous hair and thighs.


I had no idea you would be so jealous over a simple shoot. I promise to never do it again until the next time. Honest.



			
				terri said:
			
		

> I think you kids should kiss and make up......


Works for me!



			
				manda said:
			
		

> goodnight all, its sleepymanda time.


Aren't you in bed yet?


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> we're working on it in another thread


This marriage counselor we hooked up with is a bit... odd. Did you see this shopping list?

Honey.
Several kitchen utensils. (those I already have)
Latex?


----------



## graigdavis (May 10, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> the model with the fabulous hair and thighs.





mmmmmmmmm   

wait...that was hair AND thighs. Not hairy thighs rite?


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

Manda has retired for the evening, so we leave our two star-crossed lovers at a moment in time where Manda ponders forgiveness, and Mark is wondering why he needs a rubber spatula. 

Tune in tomorrow!     

_As....The Forum.....Turns..._   will be back!


----------



## Big Mike (May 10, 2004)

Oh man...Did I get drunk and miss another wedding?


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOD OFF, both of you...


im playing hard to get....   


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

wow, i crashed and burned on my first attempt. :cry: 

must need more lessons.

terri, where are you luv?


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> wow, i crashed and burned on my first attempt. :cry:
> 
> must need more lessons.
> 
> terri, where are you luv?


Not a problem. You just have to pull out the big guns.

Start sending him naked pictures of yourself. That should do the trick.
And a whole bunch of those on-line greeting cards with flowers on them and stuff.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

> terri, where are you luv?




Excuse me....?   What's that buzzing sound I hear?  Did somebody call for the queen?


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will kill anyone who sends pictures that does not have ovaries...

md


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Hardcase.


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Hardcase.




your damn right.




md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

> Excuse me....? What's that buzzing sound I hear? Did somebody call for the queen?




ahhhhhh too late to save me tho, majesty!

i continue to be buffetted by the winds of rejection...

btw, how the _hell_ did markc get me to flirt with md?
i hate sloppy seconds  (no offense intended, manda) 
and he's not even the right gender! (sorry md)


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > Excuse me....? What's that buzzing sound I hear? Did somebody call for the queen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok first off, i never got sloppy firsts...mark took that distinction away real quick. and after...oh...a year of e-flirting.

secondly...toby, your great and everything, but alas...i need ovaries in my life...   


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

> ok first off, i never got sloppy firsts...mark took that distinction away real quick. and after...oh...a year of e-flirting.



sigh.  women can be so capricious, can they not?

::asses md a half-empty bottle of jack daniels:::


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> btw, how the _hell_ did markc get me to flirt with md?


I don't know, but it's all on tape.  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > ok first off, i never got sloppy firsts...mark took that distinction away real quick. and after...oh...a year of e-flirting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YES.


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

> I don't know, but it's all on tape.



ahhhahah, so it's to be a chess game, is it?

cept your last move failed, cause i'm an exhibitionist without peer (or i was, 'til karissa showed up)


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> ok first off, i never got sloppy firsts...mark took that distinction away real quick. and after...oh...a year of e-flirting.


I have special program just for you! A twenty tape set, with instruction booklet and flow-chart, all just for $59.99 for the first three tapes! Order now!


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: 


md


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > I don't know, but it's all on tape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, the heck with blackmail. Too easy to get busted. I just want the cash from America's Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> markc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Too pushy, you think?
I'll throw in a salad thrower.
Maybe I should have used more explanation points.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

> I just want the cash from America's Funniest Home Videos.




you'll never win with that tape.  me n md'r_ way_ too ugly to be funny.

all you'll do is get the kids so scared they wet their pants, which in turn will piss off the parents who are getting pissed on, the fcc will track you down, prosecute, and send you to a chain gang for community service. you'll get to spend all day shackled to janet jackson, picking up trash on the side of the highway...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 10, 2004)

> I'll throw in a salad thrower



throw in a _flame_ thrower, and he'll jump at it.


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > I'll throw in a salad thrower
> 
> 
> 
> throw in a _flame_ thrower, and he'll jump at it.




dick.  



md


----------



## markc (May 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > I'll throw in a salad thrower
> 
> 
> 
> throw in a _flame_ thrower, and he'll jump at it.



How about a trebuchet?

Or this application of one.
(Warning! Don't click on the last link on that page if easily grossed out. I'm an animal rights person, but here the cow is already dead, so no biggie. (it's not graphic))


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

I feel liike in the previous page I was being blamed for something but I have no idea what.


----------



## Luminosity (May 11, 2004)

Well ya learn sumpin every day.
Today I learnt what a trebuchet is , that moon jumpin cows really DO exist and that I'm probably not a very well adjusted member of society .........    

Any homework sir ?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 11, 2004)

> I feel liike in the previous page I was being blamed for something but I have no idea what.



no, dear, just us guys commiserating.  if you are guilty of anything, it is being too pretty.


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

Ok what do u want", smoothie?
Im a mod but I really have no pull around here whatsoever. :greenpbl:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 11, 2004)

> Ok what do u want", smoothie?



only for you to be happy, luv, and nothing more.


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

Damn, you really are a smoothie!

Chase...Toby needs a new status.

*smooches to you Tobes*


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 11, 2004)

awww   :blulsh2:   

you just made my whole day


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 11, 2004)

> Chase...Toby needs a new status.



uh oh.  have mercy, chase... please?  in fact, you could just pretend you never saw this...


----------



## manda (May 11, 2004)

too late
hes been AmandaPMed

if you are one who has been AmandaPMed you would know that i dont just send one per sitting. Im a persistant girl, Tobemeister.

MUWUAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA  :twisted: 

Goodnight from Sydneytown, its sleepytime.


----------



## Sharkbait (May 11, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> if you are one who has been AmandaPMed you would know that i dont just send one per sitting.



Sounds hot and kinda kinky.  Can I be next?  ;-)


----------



## markc (May 11, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember that there's no pulling involved.
Though she can still push.


----------



## manda (May 12, 2004)

and I thought I had a dirty mind!


----------

